# FA Temporarily Offline



## Dragoneer (Dec 11, 2005)

FA is temporarily offline. We've had a hardware failure that is causing massive amounts of reboots on the system. Rather than leave the system up and running right now we need to take it offline before the problems get worse.

We are working on getting an alternative server up and running in the meantime. Launch day is never fun.


----------



## Sslaxx (Dec 11, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> FA is temporarily offline. We've had a hardware failure that is causing massive amounts of reboots on the system. Rather than leave the system up and running right now we need to take it offline before the problems get worse.
> 
> We are working on getting an alternative server up and running in the meantime. Launch day is never fun.


Ouch!

What was the nature of the failure?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 11, 2005)

Sslaxx said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know, but we need to get into the system and find out. We know this is bad timing, especially after FA's massive downtime... but we'd rather fix things NOW and get the system COMPLETELY stable.

We think one of the RAM chips may be bad. If so, that's an easy fix and we can get the server back up fast.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn fate for stopping me mid track after finding a potentially massive hack.

>.<

You literally pulled the plug just as I was about to test it out.


----------



## MegaPatron (Dec 11, 2005)

dang. Good luck guys =3


----------



## Mr Cullen (Dec 12, 2005)

Is anyone surprised? The likelyhood of getting your system "Completely stable" is rather slim, you'll probably always have bugs, but hopefully it'll be crap thats easily fixed. Good lucck with that then :


----------



## Micu (Dec 12, 2005)

Will this problem fixing affect our accounts?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 12, 2005)

Micu said:
			
		

> Will this problem fixing affect our accounts?


No. Your accounts are fine. Everything you uploaded is fine.


----------



## Micu (Dec 12, 2005)

> No. Your accounts are fine. Everything you uploaded is fine.



Good to hear that. Since due to size of my gallery it wouldn't be a problem with reuploading it, reconstructing my watch list would be quite a problem. I hadn't chance to remember most of usernames.
:]


----------



## ryokukitsune (Dec 13, 2005)

hey! look at that fate gives us all a round house drop kick with a jugular pinch and a kick to the genitals for good measure. 

Good luck guys we are all rooting for you, the site and the well being of our community. I dont care how long it takes just as long as you are willing to do it. I love ya for it... just not in the biblical sence hehe


----------

